# HELP! How to fix up my 25 year old Baritone Ukulele



## ohsillylauren (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey everyone! I should explain *my situation*:
I have this 25 year old Baritone Ukulele that I want to fix up and get it playable again. I recently ordered a new nut and saddle, strings, and tuning pegs. But the real problem lies in the body and headstock. They are scratched, dented, and very chipped! In some areas, the wood on the front is even separating from the sides.

Here's my Ukulele:









So I have a couple of questions:

1) Exactly, what adhesives should I purchase to attach the nut to the headstock, and also to re-attach the body back together?
2) Which materials / methods do I need to fill in chips and re-stain them?
3) Where can I get a waterslide decal for a Baritone Ukulele soundhole?

Any help will be much appreciated!


----------



## Traivs (Aug 13, 2010)

You shouldn't need to glue the nut on; string tension will keep it in place. I know most people will glue the nut on, but it's unnecessary. If you really want to do it, put a dab of epoxy in the center of the nut where it makes contact with the fingerboard and the neck and string it up. The strings are the "clamp." You don't need much glue... makes it easier to remove the nut if ever it needs to be replaced.

-Travis


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

I agree with Traivs. I do not use glue to hold in a nut. If you must use something then a TINY spot of PVA glue is the most I would use.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i have a similar uke actually- a 68 silvertone-
for that side/front coming apart, id use some hide glue- but you might not be set up for that, so get some carpenters glue. use it sparingly, you dont want it oozing out all over the place- just wick it in with a piece of paper or something, lightly clamp it, then use a damp rag to remove excess glue while its still wet.
good idea to find something to protect the top and back when you clamp it- a straight piece of wood helps to spread the pressure from a single clamp out over a larger surface area- i cut up a few old leather belts to act as padding to protect the body when clamping. just remember its just thin, dry, old wood- just enough pressure to close the gap, but not enough to crush anything.
small dab of crazy glue for the nut- if necessary.
i dont understand waterslide decal for baritone uke soundhole- most inside the body stickers are just glued in paper


----------

